# Springfield 1911 .45 A1 Legal?



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

So I recently purchased a Springfield 1911 A1 .45 pistol. It comes standard with a 5-inch barrel. I obviously did not purchase this gun for deer hunting (I actually hate gun season) I'm a bowhunter. I do have a spot where the deer are always within 5-10 yards and just thought it might be a cool way to take down a doe during gun season. 

I have read the rules and regulations and I'm 99% sure it would be a legal weapon to hunt deer with, but I wanted to throw this on the forum to see if anyone knew 100%.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Measure from the front of the chamber to the end of the barrel, if that measures 5 inches or longer then it would be legal to use.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

From my recollection, Ohio measures barrel length different than the "industry standard" for barrel length. As InlandKid mentioned, Ohio measures barrel length from the end of the chamber to the end of the barrel, so your 5" barreled 1911 is not really 5" by the Ohio standard. Confirm yourself but that's what I recall. I looked into it once.


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/291888958182

I’m hoping this just fixed my issue - will put a tape on it when I get home from work.


----------



## river..rat (Jun 27, 2014)

AFadenholz said:


> So I recently purchased a Springfield 1911 A1 .45 pistol. It comes standard with a 5-inch barrel. I obviously did not purchase this gun for deer hunting (I actually hate gun season) I'm a bowhunter. I do have a spot where the deer are always within 5-10 yards and just thought it might be a cool way to take down a doe during gun season.
> 
> I have read the rules and regulations and I'm 99% sure it would be a legal weapon to hunt deer with, but I wanted to throw this on the forum to see if anyone knew 100%.
> View attachment 332575


Just chiming in to dislike gun season with you lol


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Not legal.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Are they basically stating from the start of the rifling to the end of the barrel?


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

lmbchckn said:


> Are they basically stating from the start of the rifling to the end of the barrel?


Yes. The chamber is the part of the barrel that the cartridge sits in before firing. I think theres a few people running around the woods with illegal pistols. They see the 5" minimum and stop there.


----------



## surewoodys (Jun 24, 2008)

I think you can buy a longer barrel


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

If I add the compensator to the end of it, does that count as “part of the barrel”?


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

AFadenholz said:


> If I add the compensator to the end of it, does that count as “part of the barrel”?


No idea. You better contact ODNR with that question. Or buy a longer barrel.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I have a compensator for my 1911, it uses a barrel that's about a inch longer and tapped to accept the comp. so if you have a compensator there's a good chance your legal. Measure to be sure.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

AFadenholz said:


> If I add the compensator to the end of it, does that count as “part of the barrel”?


Yes it does count


----------

